# Equivalentes de CD2025HCP, YD2025H, F4558.



## Bleny (May 25, 2015)

Hola tengo un equipo pequeño 2.1 que el cual quiero copiar o cambiar los integrado por unos de mejor calidad , 

estos dos no se si son iguales pero como cambian las letras, los 2 son 2025
CD2025HCP
YD2025H
este que sera el pre amplificador es un 
F4558

me gustaría un equivalente de mejor calidad, como el aparto es bastante chinori seguramente serán integrados chinos genéricos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2015)

¿ Y los datasheet´s ?


----------



## Bleny (May 25, 2015)

A hora los busco 

Encontrado  2 de ellos pero el F4558 me salen en chino y otros que empiezan por 4558 supongo que serán los equivalentes


----------



## miguelus (May 26, 2015)

Buenos días.

 ¿Y porqué presupones que por el hecho de cambiar esos Circuito vas a obtener mejor calidad?

Sal U2


----------



## Bleny (May 26, 2015)

No es que quiera mejor calidad es que quiero hacer una replica del que tengo y ya de paso probar que tal suena con otros


----------



## miguelus (May 26, 2015)

Bleny dijo:


> No es que quiera mejor calidad es que quiero hacer una replica del que tengo y ya de paso probar que tal suena con otros



¡ Aaahaa !  eso se llama  Ingieniería Inversa  

Sal U2


----------



## Bleny (May 26, 2015)

Es una idea que me rondaba por la cabeza cuando lo abro por primera vez, lo vi con componentes tan simples y fáciles de conseguir, y ya de paso me servirá como experiencia y que me divierte 

los componentes como condensadores resistencia y demás seguramente que los tengan en la tienda que voy, pero la duda es con los integrados,  si les pregunto por esos no los tiene y no tengo un equivalente me tengo de volver y la tienda me pilla algo lejos.


----------



## pandacba (May 26, 2015)

El equivalente del CD2025H es el TEA2025,
El tercero es un 4558 que puede ser un RC4558, también podes utilzar un TL072
El otro casi seguro es un TA8227
Hice unas correcciones porque me confundi con los datasheets ahora esta correcta la info

Espero te sea de utilidad


----------



## Bleny (May 26, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> El equivalente del CD2025H es el TEA2025,
> El tercero es un 4558 que puede ser un RC4558, también podes utilzar un TL072
> El otro casi seguro es un TA8227
> Hice unas correcciones porque me confundi con los datasheets ahora esta correcta la info
> ...



Muchas gracias pandacba


----------



## Bleny (May 31, 2015)

He comprado en aliexpress  los IC  TEA2025 , RC4558,TL072 , con el TA8227 me quedado sin presupuesto , por pillar algo mas para mi pequeño proyecto, ya cuando lleguen pondré alguna foto para ver que tal los veis, 

ya se que en china hay muchas cosas malas pero por probar, la cuestión es que funcionen, ya cunado pueda me los pillo en un sitio de confianza.


----------



## Bleny (Jun 6, 2015)

Bueno ya tengo terminado la copia de mis altavoces 2.1 al menos en el pcb wizard, 

lo que tengo es unas dudas es cuando conecto los un altavoz a la salida del subwoofer hace como un pum pum pum constante, es culpa de la impedancia de altavoz ya que es 4ohm poniendo de 8 no lo hace, la pregunta es es por que esta en puente o es el IC amplificador que no puede ir con 4ohm, ya que cuando lo conecto en la salida estéreo suena bien,


dejo también el diseño del pcb , necesita muchas modificaciones y comprobaciones pero es un empezar ya que nunca eh echo uno


----------



## pandacba (Jun 7, 2015)

Cuando se los coloca en puente la carda es 2XR, donde XR es igual a la impedacia mínima de cada amplificador, como en este caso es 4ohms, si o si tenes que poner 8ohms de impedancia


----------



## Bleny (Jun 7, 2015)

Entonces si quisiera que funciona a 4 ohm tendría de sacar el puente pero me quedaría con la mitad de potencia que si estuviera en puente, eso o buscar otro amplificador que de normal funcione en a 4 ohm, gracias pandacba por la aclaración


----------



## Bleny (Jun 13, 2015)

Ya tengo casi todos los componete resistencias condensadores los pre pero me falta los integrados amplificador que me tiene de traer y los potenciómetros, 









me compre también el TL082,





los he probado en el en 2.1 original pero tanto como el TL072 como el TL082 dejan pasar mucho las voces y se siente mas flojo el bajo, lo malo es que no tenían el RC4558


----------



## pandacba (Jun 13, 2015)

Si ese es el problema no es culpa de los TL, son muy buenos, pero es muy probable que los RC4558 no sean originales, sino copias, que tienen un pesímo ancho de banda, que para el caso les venia al pelo, el echo que pasen más el rango medio, es señal que el filtro es malo y que el CI es bueno, 
Publica el esquema para ver como corregirlo, incluso en el sitio de Texas hay un muy buen soft para el calculo de filtros, e incluso online que te muestra las respuesta y hasta se puede imprimir el esquema en los formatos más populares de soft de diseño


----------



## Bleny (Jun 13, 2015)

El esquema todavía no lo tengo echo, de momento solo tengo el plano del pcb que es copiado de original que es el que esta arriba comprimido , pero no tiene los valores puesto cuando tenga mas tiempo me podre en ello, pero soy muy malo haciendo esquemas


----------



## sergioknifep (Jul 14, 2015)

Felicidades por tu proyecto  , Si puedes pasate el esquema o ponle valor a los componentes de el PCB se te agradecería  , ya rato que quiero hacer uno así ya que son muy compactos y no consumen mucho


----------



## Bleny (Jul 15, 2015)

De momento lo tengo pausado liado con otras cosas y no encuentro los IC que necesito pedí unos en china pero todavía estoy esperando y en la tienda lo mismo, ya mirare ponerle los valores, pero ya te digo que lo tengo de revisar bien que no tenga fallos


----------



## Bleny (Jul 15, 2015)

Bueno como no tenia nada que hacer le puesto todo los valores, aquí pongo también la lista de componentes, solo me falta revisarlo a conciencia que todo este bien, ajustar pistas y algunos condensadores que les puse unos tamaños exagerados, el que lo quiera montar bajo su propio riesgo,


Ic
CD2025HCP
YD2025H
F4558


Condesadores de poliester
1 cantidad	154j 	150nF
1 cantidad	473j 	47nF
1 cantidad	1a333j	33nF
5 cantidad 	104j	100nF
2 cantidad	2a472j	4.7nF
2 cantidad	223j 	22nF


ceramicaos 
6	104 	100nF	
2	102 	1nF


Electroliticos

2	47uF  25V
6	100uF 16V
4	2.2uF 50V
2	1uF 50V
2	220uF 16V
2	470uF 16V
1	2200uF 16V

Diodos 
4 IN4007

Diodo zenner
c5vi
5t

Resistencia
7	10k Ohms 5%
2	8.2k Ohms 5%
6	46k Ohms 5%
3	100 Ohms 5%
1	3.3k Ohms 5%
2	4.7 Ohms 5%
2	470 Ohms 5%
1	46 Ohms 5%


----------



## Bleny (Jul 17, 2015)

Ya esta repasado no encontrado ningún fallo eso no significa que no los tenga, el diseño de las pistas no se que tal es ya que es el primero que hago, ya solo me falta probarlo pero me falta los los ic 2025  pcb y potenciometros, que opináis vosotros.


----------



## sergioknifep (Jul 20, 2015)

Bleny dijo:


> De momento lo tengo pausado liado con otras cosas y no encuentro los IC que necesito pedí unos en china pero todavía estoy esperando y en la tienda lo mismo, ya mirare ponerle los valores, pero ya te digo que lo tengo de revisar bien que no tenga fallos



Hola compañero Bleny , gracias por compartir el diseño , como mencione hace ya un tiempo queria un sistema de este tipo luego que me dieran uno a reparar , y me sorprendió por lo sencillo ,  compacto , portatil el bajo consumo y calidad aceptable de sonido en su momento quise copiarlo pero por motivos de tiempo no pude ,  para la habitacion va exelente   , que extraño que no encuentres estos IC me parece que acá son bastante comunes , agrego una pequeña lista de IC que creo que te pueden servir 

LA4192 de SANYO
KA2206B de SAMSUNG
TEA2025B de ST 

Todos son IC muy comunes y creo que te pueden servir , según yo todos son compatibles pin a pin correjir me si me equivoco , en cuanto a calidad no creo que allá mucha diferencia , en sistemas 2.1 similares al que comentas e visto el TEA2025B , con una calidad de sonido aceptable , para el caso de el 4558 creo que puedes usar cualquiera que diga 4558 , para preamplificadores  yo e usado el :

F4558
JRC4558
BA4558
KIA4558

Con un excelente resultado, claro tengo un  oíd o inexperto pero para mi suena excelente con cualquiera de esos , creo que también puedes usar el TL082 o el TL072 , no se si es mi imaginación pero estos dos últimos suenan distinto  suenan aun así son buenos creo que el TL082 es mejor en bajas frecuencias , saludos  



Por cierto , para que es el tercer potenciómetro ?  Los sistemas que e visto solo traen uno o dos, este es el que repare hace ya un tiempo y que me dejo con las ganas de hacer un proyecto como, este


----------



## Bleny (Jul 20, 2015)

Ya preguntare si tienen alguno de los que dices ante de que se vallan de vacaciones, pero lo mejor de todo es que me dijo que en tres o 2 días los tendría, yo ya he perdido la cuenta de los días que han pasado, no se ni siquiera se si se recuerda hno:,

ya probé los TL072 y TL082,  el TL082 sonaba con mas bajos pero no tanto como el F4558 que tiene, los potenciometros son volumen agudos y bajos


----------



## sergioknifep (Jul 20, 2015)

Que curioso porque según. Tengo entendido el 4558 es mas musical osea tiene una banda media muy rica y el TL082 es mas para bajos , aunque si e probado el 4558 y tiene una respuesta de bajos muy buena , pero bueno prueba y comenta los resultados ,



Que modelo es el sistema que estas copiando?  Quizá copie la caja


----------



## Bleny (Jul 20, 2015)

Me fuera gustado comparar mas con el TL072 pero por accidente lo deje frito , 
estoy copiando este, Tvisto TVT-SU318TO, no es que sea gran cosa, pero como lo tuve de abrir por que sonaba mal por que el conector estaba metido a medias y mal soldadohno: ,como lo vi sencillo de copiar jejeje


----------



## pandacba (Jul 20, 2015)

Se te pasa por alto algo muy importante, si te fijas en la nomenclatura de los CI te das cuenta que son copias Chinas, no siempre de buena calidad, y si has leido todo el post también se explica el tema de la diferencia con el 4558


----------



## sergioknifep (Jul 20, 2015)

Pero debe sonar bien para que lo quieras copiar , imagino , el que te mostré tenia un sonido aceptable tanto en potencia como en calidad y usaba los mismos ic aunque no recuerdo que llevara un f4558 , de echo no recuerdo que llevara algún operacional jeje pero bueno vamos a armarlo a ver que tal , solo me falta armarlo , las bocinas y la cajita 



Bueno yo tengo varios JRC4558 y uno que otro KIA4558 y F4558 reciclados voy a probar


----------



## Bleny (Jul 20, 2015)

Suenan bastante bien para lo que me costaron en su momento unos 10€ ,pero es mas como un reto de si soy capaz de copiarlo hacerlo que funcione, y para aprender, 

auque me fuera gustado mas copiar el de mi hermano que son unos creative y el subwofer suenan de maravilla pero creo que es mas bien por la caja y el subwofer que por el circuito,

estaba pensado en comprar unos idéticos a estos para probar 
http://www.milanuncios.com/altavoces/altavoces-grundig-5-1-126661442.htm


----------



## Bleny (Jul 20, 2015)

Encontrado otros AO son TL062 y lm358 , también funcionaran, supongo que no serán los mas indicados para esto, pero si los tiene también lo pillare por tener AO que no falten mas donde elegir


----------



## Bleny (Jul 23, 2015)

Hoy me llegaron los 10 JRC 4558D de china funcionan igual que el F4558, hora lo que no se es 
si es por ser 4558 o por que es igual de malo que el F4558, ya que no creo que sean originales


----------



## pandacba (Jul 23, 2015)

no te quiero desanimar pero me parecen muy "chinos" y por lo que dices... yo tengo algunos JRC y la escritura es bastante diferente, para salir de dudas busca algún RC4558 como para comparar
Otro muy bueno es el M5218


----------



## Bleny (Jul 23, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> no te quiero desanimar pero me parecen muy "chinos" y por lo que dices... yo tengo algunos JRC y la escritura es bastante diferente, para salir de dudas busca algún RC4558 como para comparar
> Otro muy bueno es el M5218



Casi seguro que son fake no se parecen, pero mientras me funcionen bien, también me sirven de conejillos de indias, ya que los buenos seguro que son caros si muere alguno que sean estos,

Y gracias por la recomendación del M5218 le echare un vistazo si lo tiene


----------



## pandacba (Jul 23, 2015)

Tambien esta el M5221 ambos vienen en cápsula Dil8 y Sil8 la cual te permite más flexiblildad a la hora del diseño


----------



## Bleny (Jul 23, 2015)

En formato Dil8 lo veo mas cómodo a la hora de cambiarlo, ya que le pongo zócalo para ir probando, a ver si mañana viene el cartero con los 2025 y el pcb y montarlo, no creo que suene igual al original pero mientras no suene peor o suene


----------



## pandacba (Jul 23, 2015)

Podes utilzar un zócalo DIL16 y lo cortas, aparte hay zócalos en linea de varios tipos, es más flexible a la hora de diseñar el pcb ya que se pueden poner componente de amos lados


----------



## Bleny (Jul 27, 2015)

Hola hoy me llegaron los Tl072 chinos, pongo unas fotos para veáis la diferencia entre el original y uno fake aunque se ven claramente el de la derecha es el original , suenan muy parecidos al TL082





también me pille unos altavoces 5.1 de segunda mano, para las pruebas que por 9,95€ esta muy bien aunque creo que le cuesta mover los un poco , tenia un pequeño fallo tenia salido el aislante y taponaba un poco la salida de aire haciendo ruido


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2015)

La diferencia entre el TL072 y el TL082 es que el primero es de bajo ruido y el segundo de uso general.
La diferencia se puede notar amplificando señales muy débiles, pero a partir de cirto nivle no hay diferencias audibles


----------



## Bleny (Jul 28, 2015)

Yo me refería TL072 fake, el original pasaba un poco solo un poco mas la voces, esta pruebas son poco fiables, pero es la sensación que tengo cuando los pruebo, pero me gusta probarlos, 

tengo montar un ecualizador para probar como suenan, algo que no sea solo bajos pero eso mas adelante, cuando me monte un  amplificador decente y termine este


----------



## Bleny (Jul 29, 2015)

Ya están aquí los Tea2025b son 7 aun que creo que tendrían de ser 10,
ya solo falta pcb, no creo que sean originales se notan chinoris solo con tocarlos y la letras ST no parece que tenga la misma tipografía, tengo de montar alguno para probar ya comentare si funcionan


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2015)

El otro día leia  *M'sia* ¿?¿? Marca ?¿?¿?   ahhhh Malasia 

http://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/palantes-panasonic-de-5-19457-MLA20172340401_092014-F.jpg


----------



## Bleny (Jul 29, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El otro día leia  *M'sia* ¿?¿? Marca ?¿?¿?   ahhhh Malasia
> 
> http://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/palantes-panasonic-de-5-19457-MLA20172340401_092014-F.jpg


Para despistar, encima no se como lo mirado que lo primero que me venia a la cabeza era Mesias.


He montado uno Tea2025b en la proto board mete mucho ruido no se si es que el esquema que montado le falta algo.


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 29, 2015)

Es normal, es un circuito con una elevada ganancia. El ruido te puede entrar por varios sitios: por la fuente si no está bien filtrada (prueba con una pila de 9V a ver que pasa), y otro por acoples indeseados en la protoboard (intenta acortar las conexiones), cuando lo montes en la PCB saldrás de dudas.

PD: intenta no comprar más en UTsource ni lugares así raros. Los TL072 y los 4558 que te han enviado seguro que son chips-basura (coste 0 para ellos) que los han remarcado con lo que les ha dado la gana. Es un milagro que te funcionen, pero un dia te llevarás un disgusto.


----------



## Bleny (Jul 30, 2015)

Al final encontré la solución gracias a dosmetros que en otro post tenia las solución,poniendo una resistencia de 4K en serie en el condensadores de 47uF, a sin baja  la ganancia,  dosmetros siempre ayudando directa o indirectamente , 

fuera posteado antes pero el interruptor diferencial de casa le dio por achicharrar cables y quemarse y para poner la guinda el tester muere, en el peor de los momentos:cabezon: 



Gatxan dijo:


> Es normal, es un circuito con una elevada ganancia. El ruido te puede entrar por varios sitios: por la fuente si no está bien filtrada (prueba con una pila de 9V a ver que pasa), y otro por acoples indeseados en la protoboard (intenta acortar las conexiones), cuando lo montes en la PCB saldrás de dudas.
> 
> PD: intenta no comprar más en UTsource ni lugares así raros. Los TL072 y los 4558 que te han enviado seguro que son chips-basura (coste 0 para ellos) que los han remarcado con lo que les ha dado la gana. Es un milagro que te funcionen, pero un dia te llevarás un disgusto.



De momento lo estoy probando con porta pilas a 6V aprox funciona bien, y para filtrar la entrada  normalmente le pongo un condesado de 2200uF,  

TL072 y 4558 y tea2025 los compre en aliexpres, no busco originales solo que funcionen, ya que prefiero hacer las pruebas antes con unos fakes, por si me equivoco y los rompo, como me paso hace poco tenia un TL072 original un error y adiós, 

pero si tengo de montar algo mas seriamente prefiero comprarlos en mi tienda de confianza,  los tea2025 los pedí en la tienda pero no hay señal de vida, la opción B seria comprarlos en farnell de momento probare con los chinorris


----------



## Bleny (Ago 1, 2015)

Ayer llegaron los pcb, ya estoy montando, no esta terminado por falta de tiempo,¿¿pero como va quedando??, 


y un nuevo compañero de batallas


----------



## pandacba (Ago 1, 2015)

Como me gustan esas placas de islas aisladas y paso CI se puede montar de todo alli, lo único que aqui no le hacen la serigrafia de la cuadricula letras y números pero igaual sirven y mucho, he echo cientos de circuitos con ellas....
Es normal en el proceso de aprendizaje romper cosas, eso tambén enseña y mucho, lo importante es no desanimarse cuando algo no sale.
Muy buen compañero!!! dejalo en retaguardi no lo envie al frente!!!


----------



## Bleny (Ago 1, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Como me gustan esas placas de islas aisladas y paco CI se puede montar de todo alli, lo único que aqui no le hacen la serigrafia de la cuadricula letras y números pero igaual sirven y mucho, he echo cientos de circuitos con ellas....
> Es normal en el proceso de aprendizaje romper cosas, eso tambén enseña y mucho, lo importante es no desanimarse cuando algo no sale.
> Muy buen compañero!!! dejalo en retaguardi no lo envie al frente!!!


 
Yo estas me las compre en aliexpres creo que por 2€ como no tenia ninguna y en la tienda son carismas y pequeñas , estas son las primeras que utilizo en mi vida, lo mas difícil es si _te_ _equivocás_ toca desoldar jejeje, también creo que lo puse todo demasiado para la izquierda, demasiado tarde pss:, desanimarme no mucho pero da mucha rabia, cuando sale mal, aunque la culpa sea miá


pandacba dijo:


> Muy buen compañero!!! dejalo en retaguardi no lo envie al frente!!!


Que demuestre su valor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2015)

Me gusta mucho la plaqueta y el armado , con la práctica se mejora


----------



## Bleny (Ago 4, 2015)

Ya esta casi terminada, lo que no encuentro es el  dichoso diodo zenner que esta desaparecido quien me mandaría solo comprar 1


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2015)

De cuanto es el zener y dónde va ?


----------



## Bleny (Ago 4, 2015)

Esta al lado del piloto led de encendido, donde se encuentran los poteciometros, yo creo que su función es regular exceso de voltaje que va al piloto led pero no estoy seguro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2015)

Diagrama !


----------



## Bleny (Ago 4, 2015)

No tengo solo tengo eso


----------



## pandacba (Ago 4, 2015)

En todo caso hay un error, el diodo esta antes de la R de 46k????? que me parece demasiado y le falta masa a un capacitor cerámico


----------



## Bleny (Ago 4, 2015)

Es la sensación que este sin conectar pero lo esta, yo lo copie tal y como es no se que función cumplirá, pongo unas fotos del original


----------



## Bleny (Ago 7, 2015)

Al final lo termine pero al revisar vi que estaba mal, por culpa de parones perdí el hilo de lo que estaba haciendo, he conectado mal todo lo que es el pre amplificador del subwoofer, a hora me toca rehacer y revisar todo:cabezon:, eso es lo que pasa por no tener el diagrama


----------



## pandacba (Ago 7, 2015)

El diagrama podes hacerlo vos mismo, dibujando los coponentes y luego conenctando los distintos puntos, es bueno a acostumbrarse a relevar circuitos, ya que muchas veces no se consiguen, y   sobre la placa no queda muy claro.
Al respecto una pequeña anecdota, de un TV ByN Zenith, se tranformo en el talon de aquiles de lo técnicos en el lugar donde yo trabaja, nadie lo habia podido hacer funcionar, de echo la primera vez que lo intente tampoco pude, en el segundo intento releve el circuito, era una parte, el oscilador horizontal con bobina volante, que utilizaba dos transistores, al relevar el circuito caigo en la cuenta que cuando reemplazaron los transistores, el primeo que lo hizo no tuvo en cuenta la dispocición de los terminales, al tener el diagrama esra claro que tipo de transisores llevaba, y como debian conectarse, soldo un par nuevo pero esta vez de manera correcta y volvio a la vida luego de estar parado unos 15 años.....


----------



## Bleny (Ago 7, 2015)

Me pondré hacer el diagrama y de momento lo dejare parado, aque quien sabe digo eso pero después me obsesiono y me pongo otra vez ,

Quedaste como el mas pro en el taller, si es lo que digo yo al final las pequeñas cosas son las que mas fastidian, hasta que te das cuenta de lo que es


----------



## Bleny (Ago 7, 2015)

Vuelta empezar en el plano le faltaba una pista y encima tenia el condensador invertido no se como se me pudo pasarhno:,espero que algún día funcione, por que a este paso sale volando por la ventana


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2015)

Paz y Ciencia  Paciencia


----------



## Bleny (Ago 7, 2015)

Paciencia empieza a a ver sequía:cabezon:, la paz por desgracia no depende de mi , todo por la ciencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2015)

Pero si el impreso ya está hecho , cortá las pistas mal y alambralo con cable fino


----------



## Bleny (Ago 7, 2015)

Por suerte todavía no estaba echa estaba probando primero con la perforada, y revisando con el original me di cuenta de que tenia un fallo, pero claro ahora  estoy desconfiado y tendré de revisar el plano, 

lo que me fastidia mucho es como utilice las patas largas de los componentes de pista a hora cuesta mucho de sacar y encima saltan las pistas de puntos, para la próxima ya lo se, pero a hora me toca solucionarlo el desastre


----------



## pandacba (Ago 7, 2015)

Para que eso no te suceda utilza primero un desoldador de los tipos que succionan, te quitara la mayor parte, y luego con malla desoldante de muy buena calidad retiras el resto en un breve toque.
Siemrpe utilza estaño 60/40 que facilita mucho la soldadura sin sobrecalentar y a la hora de quitarlo se hace con suma facilidad, evitando el daño en las pistas


----------



## Bleny (Ago 7, 2015)

Es mas bien que pcb no es de muy buena calidad y si le añades que el desoldador que tengo ya esta a las ultimas cada vez succiona menos, malla de momento no tengo, lo que utilizo es cable de cobre y flux sacar lo máximo posible, estaño el que tengo creo que es 42/14


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2015)

Bleny dijo:


> estaño el que tengo creo que es 42/14


 
La suma debe dar 100 (100%)
Sn (estaño) - Pb (plomo) 
Sn 33 - Pb 67
Sn 40 - Pb 60
Sn 50 - Pb 50 
Sn 60 - Pb 40
Sn 62 - Pb 38 ( Eutéctico )


----------



## Bleny (Ago 7, 2015)

Ya lo he visto que estaba medio borrado es Sn60  Pb40


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2015)

Ese funde facil


----------



## Bleny (Ago 7, 2015)

Este me lo compre en la tienda de electrónica y menudo cambio de calidad, ya que antes lo compraba en una ferretería, como la ferretería cerro, y en la tienda de los chinos el que venden es malisimo solo lo compro por que viene con un bote de flux


----------



## Bleny (Ago 14, 2015)

Pues hoy después de corregir todos los fallos que visto lo probé, y el resultado es entre negativo y positivo , lo positivo es que funciona los canales derecho izquierdo el control volumen y agudos , lo malo es que el subwoofer no funciona, toca revisar las pistas que se fueron por donde no debían  , y ponerle algún tipo de disipador por que a volumen mas alto levanta bastante calor


----------



## pandacba (Ago 14, 2015)

Bueno Bleny, vas progresando y aprendiendo, paciencia y llegaras a tu meta, cada contratiempo no es malo,  ya que algo te enseña, es como cuando aprendimos a caminar, nos caimos unas cuantas veces hasta que arrancamos, no obstante lo cual no significa que por alli termiemos en el piso, pero bueh! son cosas que  pasan y hay que seguir.
Los canales que funcionan como es el sonido?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2015)

Bien , vamos aprendiendo y ganando experiencia.

Para refrigerar integrados yo les pego con cianoacrilato un tramo de éste tipo de disipador , que son los que levan las PC


----------



## Bleny (Ago 14, 2015)

El sonido sonaba bastante bien pero lo estaba probando con pequeño altavoz que es el que utilizo para las pruebas de fuego, 

no se lo que tendré por ahí de disipador, estaba pensando en una chapa en forma de U como el que tiene el original pero no se,

 yo que tengo la obsesión de la pasta térmica de pc que le afecta hasta un pelo de mosca a las temperatura , me saltan todas la alarmas cuando me dices de pegarlo con cianoacrilato:loco: ¿¿¿pero eso funciona bien???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2015)

Les he puesto una U de aluminio cortada de lata de gaseosa-cerveza pegada con cianoacrilato . . .  una maravilla


----------



## Bleny (Ago 14, 2015)

Por aquí esta dando vueltas una lata de monster mañana la corto y la pego espero que no salga ardiendo , que tus métodos de disipación son algo locos:loco:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2015)

Se los ponia a los tda2822m y LM386


----------



## Bleny (Ago 14, 2015)

Que les hacías a los pobres lm386 yo los pongo y no levantan apenas temperatura y tu montas una parrillada con ellos, supongo que sera porque yo los alimento a 6V,el tda2228m no lo conocía me lo apunto aunque seguro que acabo pillando la copia chinori


----------



## Bleny (Ago 15, 2015)

Bueno hoy le puesto el disipador echo con una lata pegado con cianoacrilato y pasta térmica y funciona bien, al final no era tan loca la idea Dosmetros 

eh probado en estéreo funciona los 2 canales bien y suena bien le falta los bajos pero lo demás creo que esta bien, le saque los otros 2 integrados por si acaso esta mal y para que no se fuercen,

creo que el fallo esta en la entrada de sonido por que cuando lo conecto es como si el amplificador funcionara pero no entrara sonido, tengo de mirar en que punto falla, si es a la entrada del OP o a la salida,


----------



## pandacba (Ago 15, 2015)

En muchos CI que no tienen las aletitas al medio, comercialmente, la aleta viene pegada


----------



## Bleny (Ago 15, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> En muchos CI que no tienen las aletitas al medio, comercialmente, la aleta viene pegada


No te entiendo muy bien, que quieres decir que hay IC con aletas incluidas, y como son


----------



## Bleny (Ago 16, 2015)

Ya funciona

comprobé si entraba el sonido a los potenciómetros y si entraba y salia, 

comprobé metiendo señal al amplificador y también funcionaba ya solo quedaba el pre amplificador,le meto también la señal directa y funciona entonces me quedo un poco extrañado si la entrada de señal esta al lada por que no funciona,

miro bien la pista parecía que estaba soldada pero no lo estaba bien, tantos dolores de cabeza por una tontería,

al final funciona bien pero se queda corto el amplificador con el subwoofer que compre se ahoga.

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## zopilote (Ago 16, 2015)

Para el woofer se tiene que inplementar al 2025 en BTL, en el pdf esta todo.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 16, 2015)

Te refieres en bridge ya lo esta, si no es eso no se a que te refieres


----------



## Bleny (Ago 16, 2015)

Pongo el el archivo del pcb wizard con los fallos ya corregidos


----------



## Bleny (Ago 22, 2015)

Estoy con muchas dudas con el subwoofer comento  ya que no consigo lo que quiero es que se acerque al sonido del Creative SBS A380 de mi hermano que el maldito suboowfer es pequeñito pero retumba toda la habitación, 

al final lo convencí para diseccionarlo un poco, tiene un Tda8510J y de pre amp MC4558CN,

probé mi subwoofer grundig con el circuito del Creative y se notaba muchísimo la diferencia lo malo es que no lo pude probar a mucho volumen, también lo hice a la inversa probar mi circuito con el subwoofer del Creative y ni se le acerca al mismo sonido ni retumba, 

a hora tengo un sabor agri dulce, estoy contento de a verlo terminado y que todo funcione bien, ya que es como era, ya que original tampoco es un equipo de muy buena calidad, pero no se si seria capaz de mejorarlo, algún buen pre amp para subwoofer


----------



## pandacba (Ago 24, 2015)

El ingegrado del equipo de tu hernanno tiene 4 amplificadores dos son para canal izquierdo y derecho a 13W y los otros dos estan dispuestos para que trabajen en puente entregando 26W y es que se utiliza para el woffer, en total tenes 52W, para una habitación es demasiado.
Por tanta diferencia no es valido compararlo con el que vos armaste.
Pero hoy tenes algo que no tenias antes, sabes que podes encarar un proyecto, hacer que funcione, encontrar y solucionar los problemas que  aparecen.
Con este CI podrias encarar tu segundo proyecto...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2015)

El woofer de tu hermano es un bafle pasabanda de 4º o 6º órden


----------



## Bleny (Ago 24, 2015)

Ya tengo algún proyecto en mente hacer 5.1 con los Tea2025, para los satélites yo creo que lo hace funcionar bastante bien, pero para el subwoofer creo que necesitaría IC de mas potencia, y que este mas pensada para bajos,

el Creative creo que también tenia un tea2025 en el altavoz donde se conecta los auriculares supongo que sera para los auriculares, para no tener un exceso innecesario de consumo eléctrico.

Cuando tenga algo de tiempo me tengo de poner hace diagrama a sin que este todo 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El woofer de tu hermano es un bafle pasabanda de 4º o 6º órden


No te entiendo mucho que son cajas que están optimizadas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2015)

Son cajas optimizadas para dar "golpe" con parlantes chicos.


Ver el archivo adjunto 36743


----------



## Bleny (Ago 24, 2015)

Pues lo tengo claro se me da fatal la carpintería me saldrá algún churro raro con altavoz, el tda1521 no me hace gracia por que es de fuente simétrica, y parece raro de encontrar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2015)

Mas que nada lo puse porque tenés dos preamplificadores con sus dos salidas , luego la suma , el filtro y salida puente para el bajo . . . además del dibujo del bafle . . .

Podria ser reemplazado por cualquier otro


----------



## Bleny (Ago 24, 2015)

Una duda que tengo con los pre amp para alimentarlos de forma simple que tengo de mandar el -V a a tierra o necesita otra configuracion, ya intentare practicar hacer alguna caja y buscar un poco mas de info:estudiando:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2015)

Con dos resistencias de , ponele 10 k en serie desde positivo a negativo, se inventa una masa "virtual"


----------



## Bleny (Ago 24, 2015)

Que seria a sin


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 42779


Ver el archivo adjunto 42806


----------



## Bleny (Ago 24, 2015)

Entonces el que pone a la pata 5 eso no se aplica seria solo esto ¿no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2015)

Fijate el 2050 con fuente doble 








Y el mismo 2050 con fuente simple :






R1 , R2 y R3 polarizan la pata 1 a Vcc/2 (tierra virtual) , en el otro de arriba R1 (ocupando el lugar de R3) polariza la pata 1 a tierra real.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 24, 2015)

Mas o menos lo voy entendiendo jejejej, pero se me hace un poco raro, a mi se me queda mas grabado en la cabeza cuando lo pongo en practica. 

A las fotos no cargan las eh podido ver dandole a citar para ver los enlaces


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2015)

Refrescá la página a ver si cargaron


----------



## Bleny (Ago 24, 2015)

Si ya cargan las fotos


----------



## Bleny (Nov 7, 2015)

Hace poco me llegaron los nuevos NE5532N, bueno nuevos nuevos parece que no , 

 el problema que tengo es que no funcionan en la copia del amplificador 2.1 pero en el original si funciona, los pongo cuando lo enciendo suena un segundo y se silencia, me tiene confundido que tiene la el original que no tiene la copia para que no funcione


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 8, 2015)

Bleny dijo:


> Hace poco me llegaron los nuevos NE5532N, bueno nuevos nuevos parece que no ,



Si esos AO son originales (y parecen serlo) entonces son de Signetics, la firma que invento los 5532...
Son chips muuuuuuyyyyyy viejos y parece que la fecha de fabricacion (1988, 1993) es completamente real...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 8, 2015)

Bleny  podrías intentar armar esto que fue publicado en el foro en la primera página del hilo
Ver el archivo adjunto 17749
El hilo es instrumentación básica para el taller del aficionado, y es probador sencillo para operacionales, esta previsto dip8 de un solo AO, Dip8 dos AO y para los AO cuadruples en dip47


----------



## Bleny (Nov 8, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Bleny  podrías intentar armar esto que fue publicado en el foro en la primera página del hilo
> Ver el archivo adjunto 17749
> El hilo es instrumentación básica para el taller del aficionado, y es probador sencillo para operacionales, esta previsto dip8 de un solo AO, Dip8 dos AO y para los AO cuadruples en dip47



Mañana me pongo a buscar los materiales y lo monto,  gracias ya comentare como va


Creo que lo tengo todo excepto el LF356 podría utilizar TL071 o el TL081 o como sustituto del  LF356


----------



## pandacba (Nov 9, 2015)

Si Bleny podes utilizar esos tranqulamente


----------



## Bleny (Nov 10, 2015)

Ya esta montado el comprobado de amp op  y funcionando, lo normal es que pase de led rojo a amarillo y si se alimenta solo la positiva solo se encienda los rojos y si es la negativa los amarillos, el dip 16 no lo conectado, necesita muchos led y como no tengo ninguno de 16 para probar


----------



## pandacba (Nov 10, 2015)

Esas son R's al 1%???? si te quedo bien la plaqueta y es bastante útil, y que tal los resultados?


----------



## Bleny (Nov 10, 2015)

Son resistencia de un lote de aliexpres  ya como siempre me faltaba resistencias me pille unas cuantas,pero eso de 1% de tolerancia, es lo que pone pero despues no es verdad serán de 5%, 

funciona bien lo probé con un tl072 que paso a mejor vida y detecta que falla, una buena herramienta a hora si me pillo alguno amp op chinori los podre probar rápidamente, gracias pandacba


----------



## Bleny (Nov 12, 2015)

Ya solucione el fallo de la copia una pista que me deje cortada, no me recordé ponerla bien, y como funcionaba con todos excepto el NE5532N ni me acorde de que la corte,

ya que estaba de paso ayer me pille unos 20  NE5532N de la misma tienda a ver que salen:loco:, por que a hora han cambiado la foto por unos NE5532N Philips, y ya de paso unos Tl062 chinoris y  puede que alguno mas


----------



## Bleny (Dic 1, 2015)

Ya llegaron los amp op los 2068D —TL062CP—NE5532N—NE5532AN salieron philips,
que diferencia hay entre los AN y N de los NE5532, 




cada día subo un poco el listón antes eran copias chinas a hora son originales de segunda mano o eso creo yo 

me podéis recomendar algún ecualizador de sonido con alimentación simple, para probar con algo que no sea sol el subwoofer, que parece que para este subwoofer cualquier amp op le funciona bien, aque para mi los que mejor sonaban de todos los que probado hasta hora eran los TL082  NE5532N


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2015)

El TL082 es de uso general, los TL07X son de bajo ruido, más adecuados para uso en audio, sobre todo si queres amplificar señales débiles, el NE5532N es aún de mejor calidad



Otros que puedes conseguir y muy buenos son los M5218 y M5220 que viene en DIP8 y en SIL8 la versión L


----------



## Bleny (Dic 3, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> El TL082 es de uso general, los TL07X son de bajo ruido, más adecuados para uso en audio, sobre todo si queres amplificar señales débiles, el NE5532N es aún de mejor calidad
> 
> 
> 
> Otros que puedes conseguir y muy buenos son los M5218 y M5220 que viene en DIP8 y en SIL8 la versión L



Estado mirando un poco pandacba, los precios yo los veo un poco caros, que opinas
 M5218 10 unids 3.79€,    0.39€ la unidad
 M5220 10 unids 6.70€,    0.67€ la unidad
los M5218 aun le veo un precio aceptable pero los  M5220 por 6.70€ duelen


----------

